
How Product Hunt influenced our growth rate - rolfos
https://www.stackfield.com/blog/how-product-hunt-influenced-our-growth-rate-32
======
daleepc
Agree that Product Hunt is not intended as a marketing channel, although it
can capture some early adopters. The main benefit for startups is that they
can expect feedback on their product, and should set their expectations
accordingly.

